# Best Composers for Each Instrument (Concertos and Baroque Instruments Only)



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Name your favorite composers for the instruments you picked. I prefer Concertos and Baroque Instruments but it doesn't have to be in the Baroque era. 
Oboe Concerto - 
Violin Concerto - 
Double Concerto -
Mandolin Concerto -
String Concerto - 
Bassoon Concerto - 
Concerto Grosso - 
Harpsichord Concerto -
Flute Concerto - 
Lute Concerto - 
Organ Concerto - 
Cello Concerto - 
Trumpet Concerto - 
Recorder Concerto -


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll start it off. 
Oboe Concertos - Albinoni, Vivaldi, Bach
Violin Concertos - Vivaldi, Beethoven, Brahms, Mendelssohn
Concerto Grosso - Corelli, Handel
Trumpet Concerto - Hummel
Harpsichord Concerto - Bach


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, fantastic idea for a thread, neoshredder. I think this will lead to some very interesting discoveries on lesser featured instruments.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Violin Concerto - Brahms
Cello Concerto - Dvorak
Double Concerto - Brahms (Violin and Cello)
Trumpet Concerto - Haydn

Additions:

Clarinet Concerto - Mozart!
Horn Concerto - Mozart
Piano Concerto - Brahms


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I must say I'm very infatuated with Giuseppe Torelli's trumpet concertos, so I'll throw his name out there for that category.
Also Vivaldi for Recorder and Lute. His lute concertos are absolutely amazing.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oboe Concerto - Bach, Penderecki (cappriccio)
Violin Concerto - Bach, Tchaikovsky, Berg, Ligeti
Double Concerto - Brahms
Mandolin Concerto - Vivaldi (Those are the only mandolin concertos I've heard)
String Concerto - I don't know what you mean by this really...
Bassoon Concerto - Vivaldi, Weber
Concerto Grosso - Bach, Handel, Schnittke, Bloch
Harpsichord Concerto - Bach
Flute Concerto - Rautavaara 
Lute Concerto - I don't know any
Organ Concerto - Don't know any
Cello Concerto - Dvorak, Barber, Elgar
Trumpet Concerto - I've never heard one, shame on me.
Recorder Concerto - Never heard one

If you had allowed non-baroque instruments I could have included Rautavaara's double bass concerto.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Organ Concerto - *Don't know any*




Baroque: 
Organ Concerto - Handel!!!

20th Century: 
Organ Concerto - Many... but i like:

Weir plays Poulenc - Organ Concerto


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> Baroque:
> Organ Concerto - Handel!!!
> 
> 20th Century:
> ...


Yup I didn't know those. But thanks though, they sound pretty cool.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Leo Brouwer is probably my favourite composer for the guitar.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2012)

Vivaldi is my favourite composer for violin concertos


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll just put these here


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vivaldi is my favourite composer of bassoon concertos.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

As always, these choices are not always so easy, but as usual Mozart dominates.

Violin Concerto - Tchaikovsky/Brahms
Viola Concerto - Bowen
Cello Concerto - Dvorak
Double Concerto - Mozart/Bach
Mandolin Concerto - Mike Marshall 
Concerto Grosso - Handel
Oboe Concerto - Bach
Flute Concerto - Mozart
Trumpet Concerto - Hummel
Clarinet Concerto - Mozart
Horn Concerto - Mozart
Piano Concerto - Beethoven/Mozart
Harp Concerto - Gliere


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The answers to all of these actually vary within the same bunch of composers for me often but shame you in, indeed, Sir Violadude...get to listening to some Torelli and Vivaldi!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> The answers to all of these actually vary within the same bunch of composers for me often but shame you in, indeed, Sir Violadude...get to listening to some Torelli and Vivaldi!


Vivaldi used to be one of my favorite composers actually. Used to listen to him all the time.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think you should start again... the man is genius.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I think you should start again... the man is genius.


I kind of have. but not his violin concertos but more his vocal music. I love "Gloria." I have an admitted bias against most Baroque music though. I think my ear picks up on harmony a lot and once I hear those standard progressions that appear all the time in Baroque music I start thinking "oh, here we go again, it's this thing again." I know every era kind of has that,but for me it seems to be especially prevalent in Baroque music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Oboe Concerto - Tomaso Albinoni
Violin Concerto - Petr Tchaikovsky
Double Concerto - Johannes Brahms
Mandolin Concerto - Antonio Vivaldi
String Concerto - J.S. Bach- Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major
Bassoon Concerto - Antonio Vivaldi 
Concerto Grosso - G.F. Handel, Arcangelo Corelli
Harpsichord Concerto - J.S. Bach
Flute Concerto - Mozart
Lute Concerto - Silvius Weiss 
Organ Concerto - G.F. Handel
Cello Concerto - Dvorak, Shostakovitch, Henri Dutilleux
Trumpet Concerto - Tomaso Albinoni, Franz Joseph Haydn, L. Mozart, Hummel
Recorder Concerto - Telemann
Piano Concerto- Mozart
Guitar Concerto- Heitor Villa-Lobos, Manuel Ponce, Joaquin Rodrigo
Harp Concerto- Gliere, Mozart
Percussion Concerto- Bartok- Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Joseph Schwantner


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Top nominees in order

Piano Concerti-Saint Saens, Mozart, Rachmaninoff, Beethoven
Violin Concerti-Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn, Saint Saens, Britten, Barber
Harpsichord Concerti-J.S. Bach, C.P.E. Bach
Cello Concerti-Martinu, Dvorak
Double Bass Concerti-Dittersdorf
Clarinet Concerti-Mozart, Weber
Viola Concerto-Walton
Recorder Concerto-Telemann, Vivaldi


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I kind of have. but not his violin concertos but more his vocal music. I love "Gloria." I have an admitted bias against most Baroque music though. I think my ear picks up on harmony a lot and once I hear those standard progressions that appear all the time in Baroque music I start thinking "oh, here we go again, it's this thing again." I know every era kind of has that,but for me it seems to be especially prevalent in Baroque music.

I would highly recommend any of the following discs:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, I also very much enjoy Leopold Mozart's trumpet concerto. It is a shame that his music didn't survive. He seems to have had a lot of interesting ideas.


----------

